# Can someone please recommand hike/climb place around OH/PA?



## mingmeng (Apr 20, 2004)

I live in cleveland, OH. Unfortunately, as everyone knows, OH is quite flat.
I enjoy hiking and mountain climbing with my dog every much. But I can hardly find any place to do it in OH.
Can someone recommand any place in 3 hours driving distance where I can climb mountains? 
I know there are serveral ski resort where I can hike/climb in summer, such as holiday valley ski resort. But they are not high either.
To me, a elevation gain of 1000-2000 is perfect. In the case, I can go and come back in one day.
I have searched internet for a long while. But, I am too dumb to found any.

If anyone can help some information, I will really appreciate.


----------



## Greg (Apr 20, 2004)

Hi mingmeng - welcome to the boards! This is a perfect opportunity to get some hiking discussion outside of New England and New York going, which would align somewhat with our newly expanded ski area coverage. Hopefully, some other people in your area will chime in with suggestions.


----------



## MtnMagic (Apr 21, 2004)

Hello and welcome! 

Trail Resources offers inexpensive Ohio hiking, backpacking, biking and snowshoeing trail maps and books.
http://www.hikingandbackpacking.com/ohio.html

12 used & new from $5.40. Have one to sell? Don't have one? We'll set one up for you. Hiking Ohio: Scenic Trails of the Buckeye State by Robert Folzenlogen.
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/ detail/-/0962068527?v=glance

Book Description Hiking Ohio is a comprehensive guide to more than 40 of the most scenic foot trails in the Buckeye State. 
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/ detail/-/0762724765?v=glance 

Your Virtual Guide to Adventure Outdoors! Ohio Hiking Trails & Maps. Maps & Trails. North Country Trail Guide. Ohio: North Country Trail Condensed! Maps & Trails.
http://www.trailmonkey.com/ohhike1.htm 

There is about 134,000 more links to hiking in Ohio at:
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&q=hiking+Ohio

The Buckeye Trail is 3 trails and is recommended!


----------



## ChileMass (Apr 22, 2004)

What did we do before Google, cell phones and ATMs.........?


----------



## Stephen (Apr 22, 2004)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> What did we do before Google, cell phones and ATMs.........?



Hiked and skiied.

-Stephen


----------



## ChileMass (Apr 22, 2004)

Ouch............... :blink:


----------



## Greg (Apr 22, 2004)

Stephen said:
			
		

> ChileMass said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The wit is just flying around here today...


----------

